

Did MIT Grad Save Apollo 13? - kschua
http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2012/08/nasa-had-no-idea-how-to-save-apollo-13-but-an-mit-grad-student-reportedly-did/

======
s_henry_paulson
If anyone wants to read multiple reasons why this whole story is made up:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/bestof/comments/xp6il/methusela1915_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/bestof/comments/xp6il/methusela1915_is_a_97_year_old_who_worked_apollo/)

